

Ask HN: Share your 'hair-on-fire' problems - withoutfriction

These problems could affect you, or they could be ones you have thought about for a completely different group.<p>Thought of posting this after reading this article: http://blog.wepay.com/blog/2010/12/17/how-to-invalidate-your-startup-idea/
======
DupDetector
Clickety Click:

[http://blog.wepay.com/blog/2010/12/17/how-to-invalidate-
your...](http://blog.wepay.com/blog/2010/12/17/how-to-invalidate-your-startup-
idea/)

------
Mz
I don't think I really have any "hair on fire" problems. I have a form of
Cystic Fibrosis, but I have figured out how to get well. I have financial
problems, which really bugs me, but with getting healthier, expenses are
coming down and productivity is going up. I'm really, really, really annoyed
and frustrated that I am still stuck in my current job. But "hair on fire"
annoyed? Not really. Would I like to suddenly have some fantastic solution?
Absolutely. Do I have fantasies that some sudden, dramatic solution will come
along and set me free? Absolutely. Do I think that's realistic? Not really. I
imagine the real solution will develop slowly over time, much like the
solutions to every single actual "hair on fire" problem I have ever had. After
putting out a lot of fires, it seems to me that as long as it's just your hair
on fire and not your scalp, hey, you've probably got more time than you think.

Edit: PS this was written before the article link was posted, if that helps
make it make more sense.

------
phlux
I dont know how to meet angel investors.

